# Feeding bamboo shrimp



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

I got a bamboo shrimp a while back for my 75g community tank. He seems to be very happy, he developed a thick white strip on his back and his color has gotten much more bold. He has molted twice since I have him as well. 

I do see him crawling around the tank grabbing up food, as appose to sitting and sifting. He crawls on the substrate, driftwood and plants grabbing up particles. Sometimes he does like to sit on the filter intake or on top of the filter return.

I'm just worried because I've heard this is a sign they aren't getting enough to eat - and that they should just be perched filtering out the water. I do have a good circulation in the tank, so maybe he just needs fed? I've also read that targeted feeding inverts can cause problems for water quality.


Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

If he is molting, he is growing. Keep doing what your doing.


----------



## sivart33 (Mar 16, 2010)

algea eater (chips) soaked in water, then crumpled up into small pieces and pored in, it should be small enough for other fish not to eat but the shrimp will pick them up in his claws


----------



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks... it's been a few months and I just don't really target feed him. He's doing good, he molted again just this weekend so - I think that just letting him do his thing is working fine. He's still just hanging out on the filter intake, and occasionally walks around the tank with his little fan paws grabbing up at the gravel.


----------

